

Ask HN: Is anyone else on Hacker News using Windows Azure? - halis

I am using SQL Azure, blob storage, 2 web roles and 1 worker role. I have Accelerator for websites set up to allow ease of deployment for multiple websites on the same shared instances :)
======
TheMonarch
Using it for my blog, and planning to use for my company's site soon. We'll
have 2-3 web roles, SQL Azure, and possibly 2 worker roles in the future.
Table storage for logging, and blob storage for cached versions of custom
minification and bundling process, as well as for thousands of images.

It's very nice that you can define your app and then assign resources to it
after the fact. As long as designed properly from the start to support this
model things seem to work really well.

My main gripes about it are the limitations of SQL Azure -- no cross db joins,
mysterious performance throttling. Federations seems like a KILLER feature,
but for it's own limitations (no cross-db again, and no support for something
like distributed/partitioned views, because the partitioning basically has to
be determined at the application level). I want this scale out feature to take
place at the database level if possible, the way partitioned views do in SQL
Server Enterprise Edition. DO I really want to manually handle fan-out queries
to make sure that no two users get the same user name? No.

I'm hoping they will improve the SQL Azure story in 2013 because it could mean
the difference for myself and people I know of moving only some apps to Azure
vs. moving everything.

------
paf31
I use it for my startup. I use SQL Azure, table and blob storage, worker roles
and web roles.

------
TheMonarch
What is "Accelerator for websites"?

